
Publisher wins rights to Voynich manuscript, a book no one can read - andrewaylett
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/21/tiny-spanish-publisher-wins-rights-voynich-manuscript-book-no-one-can-read?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Facebook
======
thyrsus
I understand nothing past Mickey Mouse will ever be public domain, but how can
this conceivably not be subject to expired copyright? Or is this merely a
matter of some special claim of authorization by the Beinecke library? The
article doesn't enlighten.

